# Downloading Movies



## slookie (18 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know any good websites that aren't much hassle, for downloading movies?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

?


----------



## briancbyrne (18 Jan 2008)

www.watchtvsitcoms.com is a good streaming site if you  have a decent broadband connection


----------



## Wexfordman (19 Jan 2008)

Or if you have an xbox360, you can download movies to rent!!


----------



## Guest120 (19 Jan 2008)

briancbyrne said:


> www.watchtvsitcoms.com is a good streaming site if you  have a decent broadband connection



Obviously illegal.


----------



## ASFKAP (19 Jan 2008)

http://peekvid.com/

http://www.ovguide.com/

http://www.familyguynow.com/index.php


----------



## getoffthepot (19 Jan 2008)

http://forumw.org/


----------



## Joe Nonety (20 Jan 2008)

Is it legal to download a movie if you've already purchased the dvd?
If so, then freshwap.net and rapid.am.


----------



## Technologist (20 Jan 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> Is it legal to download a movie if you've already purchased the dvd?


No, it's illegal unless the T&C's on the DVD give you that right or the movie you download is obtained from someone who has the right to pass it to you.


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 Jan 2008)

This is odd - most legitimate message boards I belong to supress all mention or discussion of torrents or how to illegally download copyrighted content. I would have thought most of the folk on here would be as against this stuff as they would be against discussions of tax evasion! 

Be that as it may, I think uTorrent is an excellent tool for downloading freeware like linux . I found it easy to setup back when I was a n00b.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jan 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> This is odd - most legitimate message boards I belong to supress all mention or discussion of torrents or how to illegally download copyrighted content. I would have thought most of the folk on here would be as against this stuff as they would be against discussions of tax evasion!


If you have a problem with a post, just hit the 'red triangle' report post button to bring it to the attention of moderators.


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 Jan 2008)

Yeah, but the Clubman himself contributed to it. Thats why I thought it was odd. Anyway I don't have a problem with it, I just thought the site moderators would have been more concerned!

Ooops, this sounds combatitive. I meant it more as an observation, I think everyone here does a swell job!


----------



## ubiquitous (21 Jan 2008)

In fairness, Clubman replied to the following question:

"Does anyone know any good websites that aren't much hassle, for downloading movies"?

No mention of the word "illegally" there...


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 Jan 2008)

Okay, observation rescinded. Carry on!


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jan 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Yeah, but the Clubman himself contributed to it.


I'm sure Clubman won't mind me pointing out that his participation in a thread is not a 'stamp of approval' from the AAM moderators team. If you have concerns about a thread, don't assume that someone else will automatically have the same concern - report the thread (as Board Gais would tell you for the gas leak).


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 Jan 2008)

RainyDay said:


> I'm sure Clubman won't mind me pointing out that his participation in a thread is not a 'stamp of approval' from the AAM moderators team. If you have concerns about a thread, don't assume that someone else will automatically have the same concern - report the thread (as Board Gais would tell you for the gas leak).



Gotcha. Received and understood.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

RainyDay said:


> I'm sure Clubman won't mind me pointing out that his participation in a thread is not a 'stamp of approval' from the AAM moderators team. If you have concerns about a thread, don't assume that someone else will automatically have the same concern - report the thread (as Board Gais would tell you for the gas leak).


Precisely. Especially since my sole contribution to date was:


ClubMan said:


> ?


----------



## Joe Nonety (21 Jan 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> This is odd - most legitimate message boards I belong to supress all mention or discussion of torrents or how to illegally download copyrighted content. I would have thought most of the folk on here would be as against this stuff as they would be against discussions of tax evasion!


 
If a movie is uploaded to a file hosting provider e.g. rapidshare and a movie forum website lists these rapidshare links.
Is it then illegal to post the URLs of these movie forum websites?


----------



## Sylvester3 (21 Jan 2008)

I don't know - I just know that other forums on UK/American servers suppress knowledge of their existence entirely. They seem concerned that discussions about them on their site constitutes some contribution to the practice.

I was curious as the thread mentioned some specific sites that have been threatened with closure due to their stance on copyrighted material, and moderators had contributed to the thread which at least, if nothing else, proved they were aware of it. I realise it doesn't mean that those moderators actively approved of the practice, but it does indicate that there is nothing instituted on the site to prevent discussion of ways to access the vast quantity of copyrighted material out there. I had pointed this out without meaning to offend anyone or to bring the name of this site, which I have found very useful, entertaining and informative, into disrepute.


----------



## Technologist (22 Jan 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> If a movie is uploaded to a file hosting provider e.g. rapidshare and a movie forum website lists these rapidshare links.
> Is it then illegal to post the URLs of these movie forum websites?


A lot would depend on whether or not the movie was being made available with the consent of the rights owners.

Also check the T&Cs of AAM and your ISP.


----------

